
Show HN: A Chrome Extension for 500+ APIs, Powered by Zapier - bryanh
https://zapier.com/blog/push-by-zapier-google-chrome-extension/
======
bryanh
Zapier CTO here - I had no idea I needed this so badly until we built it
during a full company retreat to Whistler, BC.

Basically - it lets you trigger any workflow from anywhere on the web. I have
it doing Hubot style things (like `zapbot deploy` or `zapbot retest pr 9551`)
- but now that Zapier is fairly ubiquitous (we have sandboxed JS/Python and
on-prem SQL integrations too) I am sure there are way cooler things that can
be done.

Happy to answer any questions on behalf of the Zapier team!

